# Good One Heritage Oven



## GO5644 (Sep 17, 2020)

Has anyone had any experience on this model from the Good One? The size seems perfect for me, however, I am concerned about 2 things:
1) stability- the tripod leg kit seems shaky

2) are the stainless doors seem to be of much lesser guage steel than the rest of the unit.

I don't have a dealer in proximity I can visit.

 Any input would be appreciated!


----------



## JC in GB (Sep 17, 2020)

Wow, it looks like a nice unit.  I don't know anyone who owns one of those though.

JC


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Sep 17, 2020)

I don't own one either, but it does look like a solid unit.


----------



## mike243 (Sep 17, 2020)

I dont care for the drain pan, i will be spilling it and getting my arms greasy taking it out and putting back in lol, other than that looks like a good unit, be afraid to see the cost, also bet the drain pan cant stop 100% of the grease so cleaning the bottom will be another ordeal of some sort


----------



## JC in GB (Sep 17, 2020)

I like that you can use it as a grill too.

The cook chamber doesn't look insulated.  That might be a challenge in cold climates.

Nice looking unit.


----------

